# Why not using chaffing cans instead of sterno?



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I found out that Sams carries the chaffing cans that is used in keeping food warm in restaurants. The cans are around 12.XX or 12 cans and each can has 6 hours of fuel. Compare that to sterno 4 hour cans for 2.50 each.

Thoughts....?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It's the same stuff. or at least it used to be. Haven't been to Sam's in a while.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought a case for light. Mine are 12 hour.

SC


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahh...I see. this is something new. does the can itself say what it's made of? they say it's not the gel (like sterno) but don't seem to say anywhere just WHAT it is. 
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=161525&_requestid=16839#spec

ah. It's made by Candle Lamp Company, and is composed of Diethylene Glycol. 
found a bunch of sites that have the same thing, but the price is almost double on most of them. Looks to be, basically, a stable product that is similar to a kerosene "lamp" oil. lower burning temp, so would be good for low temp cooking. They come in 4hour, 6 hour, and 12hour canisters complete with wick. 

Interesting.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> ahh...I see. this is something new. does the can itself say what it's made of? they say it's not the gel (like sterno) but don't seem to say anywhere just WHAT it is.
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=161525&_requestid=16839#spec


I haven't looked at mine in years, but I recall that it was a clear liquid. I assume it was alcohol of some sort.

SC


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Make yer own:

http://zenstoves.net/Sterno.htm

Or take a tuna can, fill it with sawdust and old melted candles.

Or stuff the tuna can with cotton balls, corrugated cardboard, or fiberglass insulation and saturate with denatured alcohol.

Or make/buy a proper alcohol stove. Boating stores have some good ones.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Make yer own:
> 
> http://zenstoves.net/Sterno.htm
> 
> ...


dryer lint works really well if you don't have cotton balls  as long as you mainly have cotton, wool, and dog hair in the dryer lint. 

hadn't thought of the fiberflass insulation, but the wicks used to be fiberglass now that I think about it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Diethylene glycol dinitrate is a *nitrated alcohol *ester

Sterno Canned Heat is a fuel made from denatured and *jellied alcohol*

No practical difference other than price


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a bunch of them I got from Costco. I've heard that even if they are sealed and never opened, that they slowly evaporate and eventually won't burn. But I like to keep all kinds of cooking options available (fire pit, gas grill, camp stove, Sterno, etc) I'll take the chance. They aren't expensive at a bulk warehouse - I can't remember what I paid for them.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

sterno is only 50 cents a can at our local restaurant supply store. We really only use it for potlucks


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The trouble with Buddy Burners (tuna can with wax) is that they give off a LOT of soot and really are not suitable to use in the house. They will not only blacken your pans, but the ceiling and walls and furniture.


----------

